# Random "hidden" things on the website



## JBroida (Aug 9, 2017)

So, I've come to realize that some things can be a bit hard to find on our website... i probably need to restructure the menu a bit... anyways, i thought i would share some things that you might not know about...

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/other-products-1

On that page, you will find some new old stock kamasori from a retired craftsman in Miki, some cool pottery, vegetable cut out ring molds, little offset spatulas, and more

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/books

We've got a sick collection of books in Japanese... lots have easy to understand pictures, but it might be the most interesting collection of chef-oriented japanese books for sale in the US right now

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/graters

Hand made and entirely handcrafted oroshigane (copper graters)

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/paper-knives-craft-knives

Letter openers, paper knives, and craft knives

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/outdoor-knives-and-tools

Axes

We also have canvas prints up on the site, and can have ones made from a huge stock of photos i've taken over the years, so if you wanted some cool knife art and have a rough idea, let me know and i can e-mail you some pictures that might work


----------



## larrybard (Aug 9, 2017)

I wouldn't consider them "hidden" when they're miscellaneous items (i.e., pretty much anything other than knives and sharpening supplies) and your website has such an enormous variety of products. So it's not surprising that some might be tucked away under "other items" (or even, somewhat redundantly, I think, the subcategory "other products"). 

But, now that I'm on the subject, I think some of the descriptions could benefit from a bit more detail. For example, unless I'm overlooking something, your handle and saya wax description doesn't even disclose the container size.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 10, 2017)

i guess it was more that i realized how unhappy i am today with our menu navigation for anything other than knives.

also 2oz for the wax


----------

